# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  أفضل كلام عن ليلة القدر

## شوو

*[COLOR="rgb(153, 50, 204)"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، مفضل الأماكن والأزمان على بعضها بعضا ،الذي أنزل القرآن في الليلة المباركة ، والصلاة والسلام على من شد المئزر في تلك الليالي العظيمة المباركة ، نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه الغر الميامين .. أما بعد
لقد اختص الله تبارك وتعالى هذه الأمة المحمدية على غيرها من الأمم بخصائص ، وفضلها على غيرها من الأمم بأن أرسل إليها الرسل وأنزل لها الكتاب المبين كتاب الله العظيم ، كلام رب العالمين في ليلة مباركة هي خير الليالي ، ليلة اختصها الله عز وجل من بين الليالي ، ليلة العبادة فيها هي خير من عبادة ألف شهر ، وهي ثلاث وثمانون سنة وأربعة أشهر .. ألا وهي ليلة القدر مبيناً لنا إياها في سورتين
قال تعالى في سورة القدر :{ إنا أنزلناهُ في ليلةِ القدر *وما أدراكَ ما ليلةُ القدر * ليلةُ القدرِ خيرٌ من ألفِ شهر * تَنَزلُ الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كلِ أمر *سلامٌ هي حتى مطلع الفجر }

وقال تعالى في سورة الدخان :{ إنا أنزلناهُ في ليلةٍ مباركةٍ إنا كنا مُنذٍرين * فيها يُفرَقُ كلُ أمرٍ حكيم }






سبب تسميتها بليلة القدر

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى
أولا : سميت ليلة القدر من القدر وهو الشرف كما تقول فلان ذو قدر عظيم ، أي ذو شرف
ثانيا : أنه يقدر فيها ما يكون في تلك السنة ، فيكتب فيها ما سيجري في ذلك العام ، وهذا من حكمة الله عز وجل وبيان إتقان صنعه وخلقه .
ثالثا : وقيل لأن للعبادة فيها قدر عظيم لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( من قام ليلة القدر إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) متفق عليه

علامات ليلة القدر

ذكر الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله أن لليلة القدر علامات مقارنة وعلامات لاحقة

العلامات المقارنة

قوة الإضاءة والنور في تلك الليلة ، وهذه العلامة في الوقت الحاضر لا يحس بها إلا من كان في البر بعيداً عن الأنوار
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الطمأنينة ، أي طمأنينة القلب ، وانشراح الصدر من المؤمن ، فإنه يجد راحة وطمأنينة وانشراح صدر في تلك الليلة أكثر من مما يجده في بقية الليالي
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أن الرياح تكون فيها ساكنة أي لا تأتي فيها عواصف أو قواصف ، بل بكون الجو مناسبا
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أنه قد يُري الله الإنسان الليلة في المنام ، كما حصل ذلك لبعض الصحابة رضي الله عنهم .
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أن الانسان يجد في القيام لذة أكثر مما في غيرها من الليالي 

العلامات اللاحقة

أن الشمس تطلع في صبيحتها ليس لها شعاع ، صافية ليست كعادتها في بقية الأيام ، ويدل لذلك حديث أبي بن كعب رضي الله عنه أنه قال : أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أنها تطلع يومئذ ٍ لا شعاع لها ) -رواه مسلم 

فضائل ليلة القدر


أنها ليلة أنزل الله فيها القرآن ، قال تعالى { إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر }
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أنها ليلة مباركة ، قال تعالى { إنا أنزلناه في ليلة مباركة }
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يكتب الله تعالى فيها الآجال والأرزاق خلال العام ، قال تعالى { فيها يفرق كل أمر حكيم }
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فضل العبادة فيها عن غيرها من الليالي ، قال تعالى { ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر}
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تنزل الملائكة فيها إلى الأرض بالخير والبركة والرحمة والمغفرة ، قال تعالى { تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر }
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ليلة خالية من الشر والأذى وتكثر فيها الطاعة وأعمال الخير والبر ، وتكثر فيها السلامة من العذاب ولا يخلص الشيطان فيها إلى ما كان يخلص في غيرها فهي سلام كلها ، قال تعالى { سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر }
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
فيها غفران للذنوب لمن قامها واحتسب في ذلك الأجر عند الله عز وجل ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( من قام ليلة القدر إيماناً واحتساباً غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه ) - متفق عليه[/COLOR]*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رائع ما خطت يداكِ هنا .. اللهم بلغنا اياه واعتقنا بها من النار .. واكتب لنا عام مليء بالخير ...


اشكركِ :SnipeR (69):

----------


## شوو

:SnipeR (96): لا شكر على واجب 
المهم انه نال اعجابك .......................وهاد مهم

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ليلة القدر خير من الف شهر  :Smile: 
جزاك الله كل خير

----------

